# Show Weekend



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We still have a really long way to go but I'm really excited about the progress we've made since last year. This show was so much better than we did last summer. I have a new trainer but I've only been with her since February so beleive it or not, she's actually worked some miracles, but there is still huge amounts more to achieve...

In the western pix I Know all my fat shows and I need to loose some weight, and then also, I only did horsemanship (equitation) and trail so that's why I'm not completely holding him together, but I'm going to work on it. Feel free to offer critique. I know we are still in need of work.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

English portions

I know he's a little thicker than most english horses but I think he look ok in the tack. He doesn't have the graceful going that the appendix qh's have but I'm kind of partial to the thicker build...


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Oooh! I <3 Riley! He's such a handsome boy, english or western. Congratulations to you both on progressing! That must be so rewarding to you. And thank you for sharing pictures, you both looked wonderful!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ri is such a handsome devil! Whatever on the fat thing, I'll trade ya  

Western - Especially for HMS, I'd like to see your leg a little more under you. Heel lined up with hip. Stirrups could be a hair longer. 

English - Hands - thumbs up  That is my bad habit, I always have to remind myself. Lately when I've been working Missy, I ride with a crop in each hand so that I have to make an "x" over her withers to get good hand position.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hands are definitely an issue for me. Do you think drop the western stirrups just one hole? I wonder if that will help move my leg back as well? Do I need to scoot forward in the saddle or just shift the legs? I thought I looked a little chair seated. 

I can see fat rolls on my back!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

just a couple more pix...


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww Riley is adorable. You two look great to me!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't think you necessarily need to scoot forward. Drop your stirrups a hole or two and take more pics. I think that the length of the stirrups may very well be the cause. 

I like to ride as long as I can get away with. Something my mom beat into my head as a kid. She'd make them long enough that she'd put a marshmallow in the stirrups and the goal was to not squish it. She was mean haha!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

He looks so cute in the western tack. Love the yellow on you too! Those obstacle things look so fun.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

FAT!? WHAT FAT!? You look a very good weight! Gorgeous pictures, you 2 look amazing together.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

His facial expressions crack me up. He's so abused looking!


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't think you need to drop your stirrups too much. When you get them too long, it's too hard to keep your leg on the horse and in position. The days of the straight leg and reaching for a stirrup are long gone, thankfully!

It looks like you are pushing back against the cantle a bit. Stand straight up in the saddle, then sit straight down without letting your body push back to the cantle. Opening up and relaxing your thighs a bit will help as well. It's very easy to get tightened up and pushed back onto the cantle.

Good job on the show! It looks like you had fun.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I did drop the stirrups just one hole and it seems to help. Of course posting is a little harder when I go english but my seat does seem to be deeper. I am having to make a special effort to move my legs back. I think I must have gotten a little lazy. Working on the shoulders back too. I was wondering about trying out that "shoulders back" contraption I've seen some english riders use. I always felt like it was a bit like cheatin' but now I'm curious....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I mentioned to my trainer that I dropped my stirrups one hole and she said I actually can drop them another one, maybe even two but to work on my seat now and then drop them. I do have my legs back now so I want to get some pix posted for you all to compare soon. Maybe this weekend?


----------

